# what are the belt's above people's name for?



## nadia (Oct 16, 2008)

hi,
in a newbie.

what are the belts above people's name symbolic of and how are they changed/what are they based on?

thanks


----------



## hpulley (Oct 16, 2008)

Do you mean the "white belt" "yellow belt" etc. under the names on each post?  If so, they're just tied to your number of posts.  The most you post, the higher your belt.  Yellow belt is soon, around 20 or 25 posts or so.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 16, 2008)

hpulley said:


> Do you mean the "white belt" "yellow belt" etc. under the names on each post?  If so, they're just tied to your number of posts.  The most you post, the higher your belt.  Yellow belt is soon, around 20 or 25 posts or so.



No, that's wrong... it's our actual belt rankings in real life... so *BOW, KNEEL *before Zod! And bring me 100 peeled grapes you lowly white belt! :uhyeah: 

:lookie: 



pppfft... oh alright... hpulley was correct. ....


----------



## ackks10 (Oct 16, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> No, that's wrong... it's our actual belt rankings in real life... so BOW, KNEEL before Zod! And bring me 100 peeled grapes you lowly white belt! :uhyeah:
> 
> :lookie:
> 
> ...





now look at what you done, you made him come out of hiding , what ever you do don't look in his eyes.


----------



## Fiendlover (Oct 16, 2008)

ackks10 said:


> now look at what you done, you made him come out of hiding , what ever you do don't look in his eyes.


 I love that guys non-expressive looks!  lol!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 16, 2008)

Check the FAQ forum. There's a thread there that says what's at what level and explains it a bit more.


----------

